# samba or permissions problem



## spoom (Jan 30, 2012)

Using samba 3.6.1 and freeBSD FreeBSD 9 CURRENT. I'm getting some weird access denials between win7 and FreeBSD 9 smb shares. On LAN, I have win7, FreeBSD 9 and FreeBSD 8.0.

I am developing on win7 as I can't install eclipse or netbeans (don't have the time to play games chasing all the compile errors) using the unix servers. I update/modify the files on one server, then save or copy to the other as needed. But once I have the servers set up to work right, the FreeBSD 9 denies access if it crashes and restarts or if it is shut down and restarted. 

This happened yesterday and I had to change permissions on the files to be able to connect from Win7. Samba seems to be working fine. But the permissions are set to 0755 for the apache22 and apache22/data folders; the folders under data are set to 0777 so I can save and change stuff on the server. But the access changes even though these settings have not been changed.

Again, today, server went down and restarted; everything worked fine before and now access denied. I'd say this is weird. I have to fiddle the permissions and then it works.

The users and passwords are correctly in sync for both FreeBSD 9 and samba as well as for Win7. No connection problem, just permission tantrums. Any ideas? It's frustrating to be fiddling with this stuff.

TIA


----------



## spoom (Jan 30, 2012)

I just changed the permissions on apache22/data to 0777 and now I can access. But this doesn't make sense: the FreeBSD 8.0 server is 0755 on the data directory and it works just fine. I am really puzzled why I have to run to the other machine and keep changing permissions.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2012)

Permissions don't change by themselves. Someone or something is changing them.


----------



## spoom (Jan 31, 2012)

That's what I would expect.
But, I think I have circumvented this mystery: I think there may have been some kind of conflict between routers I was using. I normally use a D-Link DIR655 wireless; it is limited to 4 wired connections and I am now in need of a fifth (non-liquid), so I tried using another router as a sort of y connector and things worked for a while (short, though) and then things started to bounce around. So I looked further into the matter and I saw that one either has to use an adapter to add slots to the router(meaning, you can't just use another router) or go wireless on one of the wired computers. And that I did. So this should no longer be a problem. Hope this does it.


----------

